# Happy Birthday Kayelle!



## Andy M. (Dec 22, 2012)

Happy Birthday!  Have the best day ever.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 22, 2012)

Happy, happy birthday, Kayelle!!!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 22, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Kay!


----------



## forty_caliber (Dec 22, 2012)

Happy Birthday with many returns.   Happy birthday to you  happy birthday to you...


.40


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 22, 2012)

Happy happy Birthday Kayelle!  I hope you have a stellar day!


----------



## Alix (Dec 22, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kayelle! Hope you enjoy many more travels this coming year.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 22, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kayelle! I hope you are having a wonderful day!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 22, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kayelle!


----------



## vitauta (Dec 22, 2012)

happy birthday kayelle.  may all your birthday wishes come true for you!


how is it, kayelle being a 'christmas baby", for getting presents and having parties, and such?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 22, 2012)

Wishing you a wonderful birthday Kayelle


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 22, 2012)

Many thanks to everyone for the birthday wishes.  We'll soon be going out to dinner tonight with my sons and their wives.  It's been a lovely day, and to answer your question Vit, I've never minded having my birthday so close to Christmas, besides it's a festive time of year. My wonderful parents taught me as a child to feel honored I was born so close to the birthday of baby Jesus, and I always have.   Many blessings to each and every one of you at Discuss Cooking.


----------



## chopper (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh I'm late!  Happy, happy day!  I hope it was wonderful!  Tomorrow is my grandson's birthday, and Christmas eve is my brother's birthday!  Your dinner out with family sounds nice.


----------

